# Power Pro Power Meter Problems



## Joe Steel

Hoping for some helpful suggestions...

Recently purchased the 2019 TCR Advanced Pro Disc..
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/tcr-advanced-pro-0-disc

It's a beautiful bike and I'm really excited about enjoying it ... but I'm not able to get the built-in Power Pro power meter to function properly. The crankset was replaced by the LBS, but continues to read incorrectly. I'm seeing readings about 10x what I would expect -- and the data is consistent between my Garmin 810 and the Giant app. There was also a questionable significant difference measured between the right and left crank arm (83% right side, 17% left side). 

I've fully charged the crankset, followed the calibration process (both via the Giant app, and through the Garmin), and verified the firmware is current. All multiple times with no change.

I've scoured the internet and I'm not finding anything related to this problem.

Is there a pairing process or something not documented in the user manual that may have been missed?

Thanks for any helpful suggestions.


----------



## josalpam

Nice bike you've got there!

I just ordered a new Giant Defy Adv. Pro 0, which has the same Power Meter. It's going to be my first PM!

I have two friends who just bought identical 2019 TCR Advanced SL with the Power Pro PM. Both have exactly the same problems you mention here. The first one started having problems back in December, he took the bike to the dealer here (El Salvador) and Giant replaced the complete crankset with a new PM as guarantee. It was two weeks ago aprox that the new crankset arrived and has had no problems so far.

My other friend is at the dealership at this moment, he started having the same problems two days ago. He's putting the claim to see what happens.

Long story short, both of them presented the same problems with the data, but also, when we inspected the cranksets, there's a plastic cover in the packside of the PM unit in the driveside (right side) of the crankset. This plastic cover has two small bolts, and in both cases, this plastic cover was broken. Go and check if yours is cracked also!

We still don't know what's going to happen, if this is a design problem or if the materials are defective. What is Giant going to do? release a recall? are they going to replace all the defective Power Meters? I understand it's a new product for them, but didn't they made tests? real life tests?

I'm hopping not to have problems with my Defy when it arrives, but please keep posted here how do you solve your situation!!

Thanks in advance, Jose!


----------



## Joe Steel

Follow up to above:
Original chrankset/power meter defective. 1st replacement crankset / powermeter defective.. 2nd replacement (or 3rd set, depending on how you look at it), works like it should. 

Phew... glad to have that sorted. I wasn't expecting the replacement set to have the same problem. That sort of threw me... glad that my bike shop and Giant dealt with it fairly quickly.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

Mine doesn't want to show power readings on my 520.

I'm positive must be something blatantly obvious I'm missing as the Garmin can see it and calibrate it but it just shows zero power and cadence.

The Power Pro must be fine as the RideLink app shows me power, balance, cadence, etc.

Oh, well... marvels of technology I guess.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

Well, it turns out that all it took was to remove other power meters from the 520 and leave only the Power Pro.

Now it all works and it's sending Left+Right (Balance) power to the 520. So, all good now.

I still have to compare it to the Wahoo Kickr to see how much they track against each other.


----------



## josalpam

Same case here... replacement CS is having problemas again, going tomorrow to store to place the claim... I’ll keep you posted


----------



## jcash43

josalpam said:


> Same case here... replacement CS is having problemas again, going tomorrow to store to place the claim... I’ll keep you posted


Solucionastéis el problema, josapalm? Tengo el mismo problema, aunque creo que en realidad, el problema viene por el emisor de la biela izquierda, que funciona mal. Un saludo!
Did you solve this problem, josapalm? I've same problem, although I think that problem comes from the emitter of the left crank, which it's bad working. Greetings!
[Apologize for mi englush]


----------



## josalpam

Hello! I have a theory, the plastic cover in the back of the Power Pro gets cracked because of the flexion in the two parts that conform the Shimano Crankset which are bonded with an epoxic glue. This crack allows humidity to get in to the sensors and that’s why it starts giving wrong readings. Is my understanding that model year 2020 ha already solved this problem. But until the existences of the 2019 model are gone, we will receive the defective Power Pro replacements.

Hola! No te preocupes, yo hablo español! tengo una teoría: el crankset Shimano al ser de dos piezas y estar pegadas por un epoxico, tienen una flexión, esto hace que el protector plástico del cableado del cerebro del Power Pro a los sensores en la biela se raje y permita pasar humedad. Y allí se daña! Eso sucede del lado derecho, pero afecta la comunicación entre ambas bielas. Tengo entendido que el modelo 2020 del Power Pro ya solucionó este problema. Pero mientras se terminan las existencias de los Power Pro anteriores eso nos estarán enviando de reemplazo.


----------



## Chasmon

Joe Steel said:


> Hoping for some helpful suggestions...
> 
> Recently purchased the 2019 TCR Advanced Pro Disc..
> TCR Advanced Pro 0 Disc (2019) | Race bike | Giant Bicycles US
> 
> It's a beautiful bike and I'm really excited about enjoying it ... but I'm not able to get the built-in Power Pro power meter to function properly. The crankset was replaced by the LBS, but continues to read incorrectly. I'm seeing readings about 10x what I would expect -- and the data is consistent between my Garmin 810 and the Giant app. There was also a questionable significant difference measured between the right and left crank arm (83% right side, 17% left side).
> 
> I've fully charged the crankset, followed the calibration process (both via the Giant app, and through the Garmin), and verified the firmware is current. All multiple times with no change.
> 
> I've scoured the internet and I'm not finding anything related to this problem.
> 
> Is there a pairing process or something not documented in the user manual that may have been missed?
> 
> Thanks for any helpful suggestions.


do you have any images of the cracks? I’m trying to make a claim on a gen1 power pro that is cracked and they are pointing to a tiny scratch on the outside of the cranks saying it’s been hit…


----------



## Raymond D.

Hi! I’m using a Giant power pro power meter factory installed in a 2020 Trinity Advanced Pro 2. It recently stopped sending power data to both my computer and watch. Tried updating the firmware but no luck. Any info can help. Thanks


----------



## Chasmon

Raymond D. said:


> Hi! I’m using a Giant power pro power meter factory installed in a 2020 Trinity Advanced Pro 2. It recently stopped sending power data to both my computer and watch. Tried updating the firmware but no luck. Any info can help. Thanks


Is it the MY19 or MY20 model. If the former check for cracks on the inside of the drive side unit. Mine connected but failed to calibrate and turned out to be water ingress as the unit had cracked. Just got a MY20 replacement which is a much better design although the shop had to sort through the units they had to find one that didn’t clash with a 34T chainring….


----------



## Raymond D.

Chasmon said:


> Is it the MY19 or MY20 model. If the former check for cracks on the inside of the drive side unit. Mine connected but failed to calibrate and turned out to be water ingress as the unit had cracked. Just got a MY20 replacement which is a much better design although the shop had to sort through the units they had to find one that didn’t clash with a 34T chainring….


----------



## baezarothsergio

Raymond D. said:


> Hi! I’m using a Giant power pro power meter factory installed in a 2020 Trinity Advanced Pro 2. It recently stopped sending power data to both my computer and watch. Tried updating the firmware but no luck. Any info can help. Thanks


 Hi i just bought a new giant propel. The power pro doesnt work even once


----------

